# start-stop-daemon und ein Wrapper-Skript

## wols

Hallo, Hilfe gesucht:

Gegeben (und nicht zu ändern) der Wrapper für 'binB'...

```
#!/bin/sh

# wrapper

exec /path/to/binA --argA=valueA /path/to/binB "$@"
```

...Init-Skript-Ausschnitt...

```
start() {

    start-stop-daemon --start --background --make-pidfile --pidfile /var/run/binA.pid --exec wrapper -- --argB=valueB

    eend $?

}
```

...funktioniert: Per Wrapper bekommt 'binB' sein '--argB' durchgereicht und läuft. Ein 'kill PID' haut alles weg.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem: 'binB' "geht nicht völlig in den Hintergrund", sondern wartet die komplette Laufzeit an seinem nun "offenen" STDIN auf ein Kommando 'shutdown'.

Wie bringe ich hier 'start()' sauber zu Ende - und vor allem, wie und wohin "sende" ich aus 'stop()' diese Kommando?

Danke für jeden Tipp!

----------

